
Leadpages acquires Drip - ThomasSmale
https://www.pehub.com/2016/07/3342271/
======
wj
Totally surprised at this news as it seems like Drip is growing its customer
base by leaps and bounds. They have a great product.

~~~
ThomasSmale
That's often the best time for an acquisition! Leadpages got the chance to
acquire a successful and growing product, Rob and Derrick managed a successful
exit to a motivated and engaged buyer.

